# Faust-any recommended recordings?



## MrWD57 (Nov 17, 2020)

Hello All, new to the forum so sorry if this has been asked before! Has anyone got a recommendation for the Opera Faust? I have the Cluytens EMI version.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi, welcome to TC! 

I can tell you from experience that finding specific threads here can be a real challenge. The search feature on the site isn't very helpful. A good way to search is to use Google or some other search engine and type "talkclassical" followed by what you are looking for (e.g., "talkclassical faust").

As for _Faust _recordings, this thread is helpful and has had posts recently: Gounod on disc - Faust


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Go to You Tube and watch scenes from a Met Faust with Kaufmann, Pape and Poplavskaya. Ignore the updated, modern production if you are not into that kind of thing and just listen to those spectacular voices and Faust's magnificent music.


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

There is a broadcast this week from the Met but the production is not good


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Handelian said:


> There is a broadcast this week from the Met but the production is not good


I agree the production itself isn't the best (if you dislike regie productions), but the music and the singing from 3 mega voices cannot be beat (Pape/Kaufmann/Poplavskaya). Worth every bit of your time and on just until 6:30 pm EST today.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

The Cluytens is my favorite.


----------



## MrWD57 (Nov 17, 2020)

Itullian said:


> The Cluytens is my favorite.


I'm currently enjoying watching the Bastille 2011 production on youtube. Nice Ian Anderson avatar btw!


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

If you want gorgeous voices than you might try the Sutherland Corelli version on Decca, especially if you don’t speak French!


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

Anyone heard the Minkowski? apparently an early version of the work? One of those fancy Bru Zane productions.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

mparta said:


> Anyone heard the Minkowski? apparently an early version of the work? One of those fancy Bru Zane productions.


Do you mean the Rousset? It's been mentioned in this thread devoted to recordings of Faust:

Gounod on disc - Faust

Come over and join us!

N.


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

That's where I thought I was!! 
Dizzying.
Yes, Rousset, I saw Minkowski conduct Manon last year, there's sort of a 19th century series going on with regional theatres and Minkowski or Rousset.
This is a Faust thread, right? There are two? Overkill.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

The Conte said:


> Gounod on disc - Faust


as i read, what strikes me - no one seems to care about orchestra performance; all talk strictly voices.

whereas, it is the music that makes an opera a masterpiece, not vocal parts, how ever good they were.

impressive singing is nothing without a conductor resolute to deliver best score reading, singers or not.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

mparta said:


> That's where I thought I was!!
> Dizzying.
> Yes, Rousset, I saw Minkowski conduct Manon last year, there's sort of a 19th century series going on with regional theatres and Minkowski or Rousset.
> This is a Faust thread, right? There are two? Overkill.


No. You're here. The other thread is here: Gounod on disc - Faust

The other was started first...

N.


----------

